# Primos are you listening?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Or reading? Bring back the Bark-O-Lounger!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Apparently some of these big name companies no longer need our money !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is so true Tom, I think they get most of their money from new items whether they are good or not and dont pay attention to what works, just bring out something new and it will sale to all the newbies !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Or they find something that works and then add a bunch of features that you don't need so that they can charge you twice as much for the new and improved version.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear Primos,

Pay no attention to the above nay sayers. They are childish men who do not know what they are saying. Please do not let their misguided opinions detract your decision to bring back the Bark-O-Lounger.... We love all your products and even hang them on our walls as decor.

Thank you,

Rick

P.S.

Santa said to ask you..... He also told me to stop writing. Jerk....


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> P.S.
> 
> Santa said to ask you..... He also told me to stop writing. Jerk....


Dear Santa -

I've been naughty all year and it was worth it you fat, judgemental bastard!


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> We love all your products and even hang them on our walls as decor.


Because some of them are so cheaply made, we don't dare actually use them! ( that's why aint it Dirty, aint it?)...I dont care if Santa knows, I already got what I wanted!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------

